

Github: What does the "Gold Star" next to my repository (in Explore page) mean? - karangoeluw

On the (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;explore&#x2F;week) page, my repo&#x27;s been on top of weekly list for a while now, and today, I started seeing a star next to it.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;0q7JCYU.png<p>Not on any other repo, and only in the weekly listing. Hovering over the star, I see this:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;GilEHdt.png<p>What does this star mean, and why is this there??
======
georgebonnr
It means that it's, well, starred. I assume it's like a favorite. The button
to star / unstar a repo is in the the top right hand corner of a repo's page.
[https://github.com/georgebonnr/learn_the_ruby](https://github.com/georgebonnr/learn_the_ruby)

~~~
karangoeluw
Oh yeah. It shows only because:

1\. It belongs to me. 2\. I've star'd the repo.

Seems like a new "feature" they rolled out.

~~~
georgebonnr
Why "feature" in quotes? You don't think it's useful? You can star other
peoples' repositories as well, which is where it seems to be more helpful.

~~~
karangoeluw
By "feature", I meant showing a star on the Explore page, not the starring
feature itself.

